#  Chat Ecke >   informierter patient und arztreaktion >

## Schlumpfine

ich hätte da mal eine frage an das medizienische personal. natürlich bin ich auch an erfahrungen von patienten interressiert... 
ich informiere mich im netz über symptome und krankheiten, so wie auch hier. und ich bin dankbar für jede antwort. 
leider passiert es mir oft im rl, das ärzte bissig reagieren, mir sogar vorwerfen, ich würde ihre kompetenz in frage stellen. 
was ich definitiv nicht tue. und ich habe höfliche umgangsformen (von der arzthelferin bestätigt, daran liegts also nicht) 
sind ärzte einfach nur selbstverliebt und halten sich für götter? 
mögen sie keine informierten patienten?
oder was mach ich vielleicht falsch?
soll man als patient weitermachen, damit sich die ärzte irgendwann an sowas gewöhnen?
oder es lassen, weil die gefahr besteht, das man rausfliegt? 
bin total verunsichert... 
danke für evtl. antworten...

----------


## dreamchaser

Leider gibt es da verschiedene Ansichten von Ärzten, ich teile die meisten nicht. Ich mag ehrlich gesagt Patienten nicht, die einfach alles hinnehmen und keine Informationen wollen und nichts fragen. Ich erkläre den Patienten gerne, warum wir was machen und diskutiere mit ihnen die Ergebnisse. Und viele fragen dann auch nach (gerade in der Kardiologie bezüglich medikamentenbeschichteter Stents und deren Vor- und Nachteile), ich versuche dann bestmöglich alles zu beantworten. Was im Alltag schwer ist, wenn ein Patient einem einen Stapel Papier in die Hand drückt und auffordert das möglichst sofort zu lesen - das kann ich nicht, da ich mich ja um alle kümmern muss. Wenn jemand mir jedoch kurz den Sachverhalt schildert und nachfragt, dann bekommt er eine Antwort. Ich akzeptiere es auch, wenn jemand eine Behandlung nicht möchte - aber ich verlange dann, dass ich mit dieser Person (und ggf. der Familie) die Vor- und Nachteile bei Durchführung und Unterlassung bespreche. Erwachsene Patienten haben (die volle Geschäftsfähigkeit vorausgesetzt - dann wird es deutlich schwerer) Entscheidungsfreiheit.

----------


## Schlumpfine

vielen dank für ihre antwort. ich sehe es auch so, das ich doch zumindest das recht haben sollte, nach bestimmten sachen zu fragen. wenn ich auch nicht immer bekomme, was ich möchte. ich bin hier und in einem anderen forum unterwegs und bekomme eben auch mal tips, was man noch machen könnte/sollte. 
deshalb war ich so entsetzt. ich fragte lediglich meinen neurochirurgen nach einer überweisung für den reumatologen wegen der von ihm diagnostizierten polyarthrie. er aber vergriff sich im ton, wurde laut und "fragte" ob ich seine kompetenz anzweifle. rheumatologen hätten ein fachgebiet, das noch in säuglingsschuhen steckt. die wüssten ja garnicht, wo rheuma herkomme, nämlich nur von der wirbelsäule. 
meine bitte um überweisung zu einem schmerztherapeuten gab ihm wohl den rest. er spritze doch schon 1x im quartal, das müsse reichen, viele köche verderben den brei. wenn ich das täte bräuchte ich garnicht mehr herkommen.  
außerdem sollte ich meine hausaufgaben (sprich neben dem nachtschlaf min. 2x tägl. 3 stunden liegen) machen anstatt mir im netz irgendwelche flausen in den kopf setzen zu lassen von gelangweilten usern, die auf der jagd nach noch mehr zuwendung sind. 
leider kann ich den arzt noch nicht wechseln, wir haben keinen anderen. und er macht weitgehende diagnostik. und was er bis jetzt angeordnet hat scheint langsam zu wirken.

----------


## spokes

Der Facharzt, wo ich in Behandlung bin, war schlichtweg begeistert, das ich "eine Expertin meiner Erkrankung bin" (O-Ton). Das ganze Für und Wider der medikamentösen Behandlung wird selbstverständlich jedes Mal besprochen, sofern was geändert werden muss. Wenn es nix gibt: 5min warten, 5min Gespräch, Folgetermin in 6 Wochen ausmachen, raus.  
Dito beim Hausarzt.

----------


## dreamchaser

Gut, dann bin ich ja nicht komplett schlecht in meinem Job. Leider wurde mir von einer anderen Userin hier im Forum mittels privater Nachrichten nahegelegt, dass meine Einstellung nicht richtig wäre und Patienten, die nicht fragen, als komplett zufrieden dargestellt (bezog sich auf den Satz, dass ich Patienten, die alles klaglos hinnehmen nicht so mag - ich habe besagte Userin aufgefordert sich der Diskussion öffentlich zu stellen und würde begrüßen, wenn sie dies täte). Mir macht mein Job mit mündigen Patienten nämlich Spaß. Und ich denke, wir sollten langsam von dieser "Halbgott in Weiss"-Geschichte weg sein - leider hat das noch nicht alle erreicht, gerade ältere Ärzte erlebe ich manchmal doch noch mit dieser Einstellung, dass sie alles richtig machen und das gefälligst keiner zu hinterfragen hat.

----------


## spokes

> Gut, dann bin ich ja nicht komplett schlecht in meinem Job.

 wenn du dort bist wie hier im Forum? bestimmt nicht!     

> Mir macht mein Job mit mündigen Patienten nämlich Spaß.

 das merke ich beim meinem Facharzt auch immer wieder. Ok, ich muss dann auch mal solche Fragen beantworten wie: "Sie haben sich doch sicherlich überlegt, was Sie für nun gut wäre. Was schlagen Sie vor?"

----------


## Olivero68

Ich denke es kommt wie immer auf die Persönlichkeit des Arztes an. Mein ehemalige Hausarzt war ein Arzt der alten Garde und kannte mich von Kindesbeinen an. Er nahm sich immer viel Zeit um alles zu besprechen. Genauso dürfte ich mal einen arroganten Oberarzt in der Klinik erleben, der eine Pleurapunktion falsch durchführte. Der Patient blutete wie verrückt und kam sofort auf die Intensivstation. Seine Aussage war nur „kann ja mal passieren“ recht leidenschaftslos. So nach dem Motto, wer kann für Unglück.Insgesamt denke ich, so wie der Mensch und seine Persönlichkeit ist, so wird er dich auch als Arzt behandeln.

----------


## Schlumpfine

> Gut, dann bin ich ja nicht komplett schlecht in meinem Job.

 na sie werden sich doch von EINER meinung nicht in diese ecke stellen lassen? wenn sie komoplett schlecht wären, dann würden sie ihren job wohl nicht mehr ausüben... so ein blö....sinn   

> Leider wurde mir von einer anderen Userin hier im Forum mittels privater Nachrichten nahegelegt, dass meine Einstellung nicht richtig wäre und Patienten, die nicht fragen, als komplett zufrieden dargestellt (bezog sich auf den Satz, dass ich Patienten, die alles klaglos hinnehmen nicht so mag -

 naja, solche patienten gibt es aber auch, die aus der "alten schule" zb. selber jahrgang wie die ärzte... und es kommt sicher auch auf die krankheit an. über eine, die mich ewig begleitet mach ich mir natürlich mehr gedanken und versuche, mich einzu-(mischen)bringen.    

> Mir macht mein Job mit mündigen Patienten nämlich Spaß. Und ich denke, wir sollten langsam von dieser "Halbgott in Weiss"-Geschichte weg sein - leider hat das noch nicht alle erreicht, gerade ältere Ärzte erlebe ich manchmal doch noch mit dieser Einstellung, dass sie alles richtig machen und das gefälligst keiner zu hinterfragen hat.

 also denke ich, werde ich mich weiter damit beschäftigen und eben nur bei diesem arzt die klappe halten. aber bestimmt nicht bei sachen, von denen ich nich überzeugt bin. ich schlucke nix, wenn ich nicht dahinter stehe. man muss wohl menschen nehmen wie sie sind... und versuchen damit klarzukommen. leider ist hier arztwchsel nicht möglich. 
nochmal vielen dank...

----------


## oldlady

> ... Leider wurde mir von einer anderen Userin hier im Forum mittels privater Nachrichten nahegelegt, dass meine Einstellung nicht richtig wäre ...

   Bitte bleiben Sie bei den Tatsachen. Ich habe lediglich den folgenden Satz-Teil moniert -- >  

> ... Ich mag ehrlich gesagt Patienten nicht, die ...

 ,  da ich der Meinung bin, daß k e i n Patient, egal wie er sich verhält, die Antipathie eines Arztes verdient. Es verstößt gegen die ärztliche Ethik.   Haben Sie vielleicht den Eid des Hippokrates nicht mehr ablegen müssen? Ihrem im Forum angegebenen Alter nach sind Sie ja offensichtlich gerade knapp der Uni entronnen.
---------
Im übrigen wird in anderen Foren jeder, der Inhalte von PNs veröffentlicht, gesperrt.

----------


## Schlumpfine

> Bitte bleiben Sie bei den Tatsachen. Ich habe lediglich den folgenden Satz-Teil moniert -- > ,  da ich der Meinung bin, daß k e i n Patient, egal wie er sich verhält, die Antipathie eines Arztes verdient. Es verstößt gegen die ärztliche Ethik.   Haben Sie vielleicht den Eid des Hippokrates nicht mehr ablegen müssen? Ihrem im Forum angegebenen Alter nach sind Sie ja offensichtlich gerade knapp der Uni entronnen.

 was soll das denn jetzt? gehn sie zum meckern ins bettchen. es steht nirgends geschrieben, das ein arzt jeden patienten mögen muss. solange er trotzdem, oder gerade deswegen seine arbeit nach bestem gewissen tut ist es egal, wie die persönliche einstellung zum gegenüber ist. 
und ob grade der uni entronnen oder nicht steht hier auch nicht zur debatte. ob man seinen job gut oder schlecht macht hat nichts damit zu tun, wie lange man ihn schon ausübt. 
ich glaub ich werd nicht mehr... überall dieses gemecker...

----------


## spokes

gegen Sympathie und Antipathie ist kein Mensch gefeit. Ich als Lehrer muss auch alle gleich bewerten und trotzdem gibt es Kids, die ich auf Teufel komm raus nicht ausstehen kann.   
Ich würde dich bitten, wenn den ganzen Satz zu zitieren.   

> Ich mag ehrlich gesagt Patienten nicht, die einfach alles hinnehmen und keine Informationen wollen und nichts fragen.

 Dies ist eine persönliche Meinung und hat nichts mit dem Eid zu tun.  
Dreamchaser prangert lediglich an, das es Menschen gibt, die zu allem ja und amen sagen. Je nach Erkrankung ist es überlebenswichtig(!), manche Sachen zu kennen und in sein Leben einzubauen. Das kann man nur in einem ausführlichen Gespräch erörtern.   
*ich* war zb sehr froh, als ich vor einem guten Jahr in die Akutpsychiatrie musste und zum ersten Mal die Diagnose "chronifizierte PTBS" hörte, das mir, obwohl hochgradig suizidal, der Doc dort sofort ein (einfaches) Fachbuch in die Hand gedrückt hat und gesagt hat: Blättern Sie da ruhig ein wenig drin rum. Ich habe dann (ich bin nun mal auch Ingenieur) natürlich das in Ruhe komplett durch gearbeitet und dann die mich dort behandelnde Psychologin mit den aufkommenden Fragen gelöchert.

----------


## oldlady

@ Conny
@ spokes  *Sie* vertreten Ihre Meinung. *Ich* vertrat - dazu aufgefordert - meine Meinung. *Ich* bin dabei nicht ausfallend geworden. *Sie* haben nicht genau verstanden, was ich mit 'ärztlicher Ethik' meinte.

----------


## spokes

:emot36_rolling:

----------


## oldlady

> 

 Tja -, wenn einem die Worte fehlen ...

----------


## spokes

auf manche Postings kann man nur noch mit einem schallenden Gelächter reagieren...  :Grin:

----------


## oldlady

> auf manche Postings kann man nur noch mit einem schallenden Gelächter reagieren...

  
Klar! 
Eben weil einem die Worte für eine intelligente Antwort fehlen.

----------


## spokes

um meinen IQ brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Der ist mit 120 für mich ausreichend hoch genug.

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Klar! 
> Eben weil einem die Worte für eine intelligente Antwort fehlen.

 
Ein wenig hochnäsig würde ich sagen. Das empfinde ich in vielen deiner Postings.

----------


## Schlumpfine

> @ Conny
> @ spokes  *Sie* vertreten Ihre Meinung. *Ich* vertrat - dazu aufgefordert - meine Meinung. *Ich* bin dabei nicht ausfallend geworden. *Sie* haben nicht genau verstanden, was ich mit 'ärztlicher Ethik' meinte.

 sie dürfen gerne ihre meinung vertreten... ich habe auch nicht behauptet, das sie ausfallend wurden... aber das ging ja schon in richtung beleidigung... 
außerdem, haben sie überhaupt versucht zu erklären, was sie mit "ärztlicher ethik" meinen? 
ich persönlich (als laie) verstehe darunter, das ich jedem patienten, ohne ansehen seiner person, oder das meine gefühle ihm gegenüber eine rolle spielen, die gleiche behandlung ermögliche, nach bestem wissen und gewissen. sollte ich mich irren bitte ich um aufklärung.

----------


## Schlumpfine

achso, noch etwas.... sollte es hier nötig sein einen bestimmten iq besitzen zu müssen, im hier etwas "meinen" zu dürfen... 
bitte vor der anmeldung einen iq test einbauen, ich wusste nicht, das man als einfacher mensch hier nicht posten oder auch mal lachen darf. wobei ich mit meinem iq von 140 vielleicht trotzdem die chance gehabt hätte, hier einsteigen zu dürfen. 
ich ziehe menschlichkeit einem hohen iq vor und ein bestimmter iq sagt nichts über einen menschen aus. 
aber zumindest verstehe ich nun (oder glaube es zumindest) in welche ecke ich sie einordnen darf... 
einen schönen tag noch

----------


## Christiane

> Klar! 
> Eben weil einem die Worte für eine intelligente Antwort fehlen.

 Da dieses Forum nicht der Platz für öffentliche Angriffe ist, werde ich die Diskussion beenden. Beleidigungen werden hier nicht geduldet.  
verärgerter Gruß, Christiane

----------

